#   >   >   >   . 2009 . , .
,   ,          ,     .   ,     ,     ,       ,      ,    .                    (   ).      ,     ,        ,        ,    -   ,      .         ,     .         ,        ,      .
   -   ,          . -        , , ,       ,      ,          ,   -     ,          ,  , ,          . ,    ( ,    ) ,      .                          .      ,        .   ,        :      ,  ,    .      , ,     .      ,     ,    .   ,                 .   ,            .
     ,   !    ,            ! 
    " "
http://-./zb2bb

http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=cvjhz-23c7b

----------


## david72

.   .

----------

> .   .


    .  ,   ,     ,        ,  ,   ,   ((((. ,    ,   .

----------


## Irina-Dunya

!!!!!!!
 , 
   !

----------

,    ,    ,   .   ,      ?? -       .         .

----------


## david72



----------


## david72

"..., , .  ,         !..."

----------


## suni

.   .    ,   ,        ,    .      ,     ,  ,   ,      .   ,  .       - .

----------


## suni

?

----------


## Obitatel_Interneta



----------

